# Giant Stone unearthed at Avebury



## Brian G Turner (Apr 18, 2003)

100-ton stone astounds academics

It's been reported all day, but it's been a bugger to find - it isn't mentioned on the ITN or normal BBC websites. I finally tracked the news item down on the BBC Wiltshire site (I'm in Yorkshire).

Anyway...big stone or what? (he says in right gruff York-_shah_ axent).


----------

